# Super Lemon Haze



## stonertron (Oct 7, 2012)

This stuff is dank, I always try to get citrus flavors because I like the taste and find them smoother then other flavors. Great stone, I have been smoking for two years since I was injured overseas. I get a steady couple of stains which are good but I need variation. This super lemon haze is full of flavor and really potent. A .75 bowl last about 7 pulls which for a bud so fluffy is good and the flavor stay throughout. With the right motivation you can get stuff done but if you let it you wont leave the couch. Definitely getting an 1/4 and making some tincture!

Stonertron


----------



## kentuckyboy (Oct 7, 2012)

I grew this strain out a while back, and I have to say that it is one of the best strains I have ever grown or smoked. Definitely top shelf smoke and it was wet with resin to the touch. My pheno had some lemon skunk characteristics but also some SSH characteristics. I loved it, and I have another 5 pk for in the future.


----------



## Vindicated (Oct 9, 2012)

Did you grow her yourself? I have Super Silver Haze and Lemon Skunk growing right now. I haven't tried any of these before, but I'm loving the smell of the Super Silver Haze. Very citrus and covered in trichs. The smell I get from Lemon Skunk is just ehh. It's there if I plow my face into the buds, but IDK, I just expected more lemon smell given the name. Who knows, maybe its pheno or my growing skills. 

I'm also really curious how Super Lemon Haze grows. SSH gets big and branchy and has that sexy Sativa look, but the Lemon Skunk gets the super fat colas. It's a shorter plant overall, but the nugs are huge and solid.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome SLH is underrated strain.


----------



## stonertron (Oct 13, 2012)

Unfortunately I didn't, I got it at on of the clinics in OR. Great stuff but they ran out. should have got more then 2g's lol.


----------

